# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αντιστασεις.

## p_stama

Καλησπερα.

Σε μερικους Ενισχυτες βλεπω οτι χρησιμοποιουν πολυ τις αντιστασεις 1/8W που ειναι περιπου οι μισες απο τις κανονικες αντιστασεις (1/4W) .

Υπαρχει καποιος λογος για αυτο ?? η απλως ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου ??

Οι αντιστασεις που αναφερω δεν ειναι ακριβειας ειναι κανονικα με τα τεσσερα χρωματα.

Εαν αυτες αντικατασταθουν με κανονικου μεγεθους θα υπαρξει καποια διαφορα ???

----------


## xsterg

ε ποιον ενισχυτη βρηκες αυτες τις αντιστασεις? μην ειναι κανενας κινεζικος?
σε καποιες περιπτωσεις οι αντιστασεις παιζουν και τον ρολο της ασφαλειας. καταστρεφονται αυτες αντι να καταστραφει το κυκλωμα μετα απο αυτες οποτε προστατευουν.

----------


## p_stama

> ε ποιον ενισχυτη βρηκες αυτες τις αντιστασεις? μην ειναι κανενας κινεζικος?
> σε καποιες περιπτωσεις οι αντιστασεις παιζουν και τον ρολο της ασφαλειας. καταστρεφονται αυτες αντι να καταστραφει το κυκλωμα μετα απο αυτες οποτε προστατευουν.




Ο ενισχυτης ειναι technics. ολες οι αντιστασεις που εχει εχουν αυτο το μεγεθος εκτος μερικες του 1 watt.

----------


## chip

αν ήταν κανένα tuner τηλεόρασης θα είχε σημασία ότι έχουν μικρότερη παρασιτική αυτεπαγωγή...
 για τον ενισχυτή δεν θα έχει σημασία... εκτός και κάποια έχει μπει πράγματι για να καεί για λόγους προστασίας...
 οι ποιο πολλές μπήκαν απλά για χαμηλότερο κόστος, όγκο, βάρος.... (για τον ίδιο λόγο που συνήθως έχουν 1/4 και όχι 1/2) άρα αν αλλάξεις κάποια με 1/4w δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (εκτός και πετύχεις αντίσταση που μπήκε 1/8 για λόγους προστασίας...)

----------


## sakis

αμαν ρε παιδια ...

υπαρχουν τμηματα του ενισχυτη που περνανε σχεδον νανοαμπερ  οποτε προφανως ακομα και το 0,8 του βατ ειναι πολυ Σε αλλα σημεια που τα ρευματα ειναι μεγαλυτερα ο κατασκευαστης θα βαλει αντιστοιχα μεγαλυτερες 

Ο ενισχυτης σου δεν θα γινει καλυτερος αν αλλαξεις τις αντιστασεις με μεγαλυτερες Ο ενισχυτης σου θα γινει καλυτερος εαν βαλεις αντιστασεις με μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια αν και στις μερες μας ο χειροτερος κινεζικος ενισχυτης  φοραει αντιστασεις ανθρακος που εχουν πολυ μεγαλη ακριβεια '


Αυτα ...

----------

jakektm (18-04-15)

----------

